# airgun hunting...



## Juan_EZ

ok guys, 

so i was flipping channels the other night and i ran accross a show called "american airgunner". thought it was pretty interesting... well anyway.. apparently its possible to hunt small game with air rifles (squirrel, rabbit... etc.)

so here's my question, is that legal here in VA?? i don't think you'll need a lisense since the air rifle is not considered a firearm (but should definately treated as such!!) 

anyway... if anyone has any input on this (good or bad) then please let me know.

thanks


----------



## Shooter

If you hunt Game in Va. you need a hunting lic. and the most of the places around this area say that anything that launches a projectile is looked at as a gun,,,, so that means ya can't shoot them in the city. 

Yea I know, the good old days of Bow and arrow, BB Guns and sling shots in the back yard but as they say Them good ol days is long gone.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*5mm airgun*

When I was much younger a boy in our neighborhood had this airgun that shot 5mm pellets. We shot turtles in a local farm pond. He shot just about anything you can imagine with that thing. It was a strong air gun. He killed many cats and various other small game animals with it. 

I sure wish I remember what that thing was but it was a pump gun. When it was pumped 10 times I would not be surprised that it would kill just about anything around.

Darin


----------



## Rockfish1

Finger_Mullet said:


> this airgun that shot 5mm pellets. It was a strong air gun. He killed many cats and various other small game animals with it.
> 
> I sure wish I remember what that thing was but it was a pump gun. When it was pumped 10 times I would not be surprised that it would kill just about anything around.
> 
> Darin


probably a Benjamin... I'm thinking you can still get them...


----------



## wncfishbuster

i trhink sheridan was 5mm also. i have hunted small game w/ air for years. it's challenging, if you think you are a good marksman, give it a try


----------



## Rockfish1

I checked it out after I posted that... it looks like Benjamin and Sheridan merged and going primarily under the Sheridan name now...


----------



## Samurai

Airguns are no joke.There are some serious airguns out there nowdays.Gamo has a model called the Hunter Extreme that has video on youtube of it taking a #180 pig.Alot of quality brands and guns out there.

I have a Benjamin 397 that I've had for 20 years or so.It's still going strong and my son absolutely loves to shoot it.I only wish we had small game here to hunt and eat.We only have birds and mongoose to shoot.I wish we had ***** and rabbits to hunt.That would be a good way to introduce the youth to hunting.


----------



## chriscustom

*Air gunners*

There is a Sport in the Olympics that use air guns also.


----------



## Samurai

Is this what you were taling about.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S23SR9MzXno&feature=related


----------



## kingfisherman23

.177 and .22 caliber air rifles are more than capable of killing squirrels, rabbits and other small game animals. Gamo and Crossman have several models that shoot 1000-1250 fps and Dick's has a model that will do 1500-1750 fps.

In North Carolina you would need a license to hunt any animal with an air rifle, but I don't think their use is prohibited in the city. I might be mistaken about that. If they are restricted, you can get a city hunting permit, similar to the permit that allows you to hunt with .22 shotshells in the city.

Evan


----------



## bstarling

I suspect this http://www.pyramydair.com/site/manuals/bigbore/ would kill a lot of things. It uses a LOT of air.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Juan_EZ

thanks for all the replies... will be looking into this in more detail on the VDGIF site!!

who knows, i just might be able to try my first rabbit and squirrel!


----------



## Al Kai

bstarling said:


> I suspect this http://www.pyramydair.com/site/manuals/bigbore/ would kill a lot of things. It uses a LOT of air.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


That is very nice, a 45. cal air rifle.


----------



## kingfisherman23

bstarling said:


> I suspect this http://www.pyramydair.com/site/manuals/bigbore/ would kill a lot of things. It uses a LOT of air.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Holy...

That's quite a gun there. .45 caliber and max chamber of 3000psi. I'd like to see faster than 750fps though...

Evan


----------



## filly

pyramydair is a great site. i bought an rws 48 off of there. air rifles are way more advanced than what the average person knows.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*airgun*

A 45 cal slug traveling at 750 fps is awesome when you think that air pressure is the only thing propelling it.

I would not want anyone shooting at me with it. 

Darin


----------



## Rockfish1

kingfisherman23 said:


> Holy...
> 
> That's quite a gun there. .45 caliber and max chamber of 3000psi. I'd like to see faster than 750fps though...
> 
> Evan


that's about the speed of a 45ACP with a 230gr bullet... wish they gave the weight of the pellet they're using... still more then I'd wanna get hit with...


----------



## bstarling

Rockfish1 said:


> that's about the speed of a 45ACP with a 230gr bullet... wish they gave the weight of the pellet they're using... still more then I'd wanna get hit with...


I know that a 50 lead ball weighs in at about 170 grains. I am thinking that I read somewhere those things use an conical bullet so it would be that heavy or more. I will gaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrunteeeeeeeeeee it would do a number on anything it hit.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Al Kai

Finger_Mullet said:


> A 45 cal slug traveling at 750 fps is awesome when you think that air pressure is the only thing propelling it.
> 
> I would not want anyone shooting at me with it.
> 
> Darin


I second that.


----------



## zippity

one of my buds has a couple of 22cal air rifles and they are amazing, did i mention they are AMAZING lol ! Of course they were high dollar somewhere between $300-$400 but man can they shoot. Like many others I never thought they were 'serious' but I was truly impressed by his targets. the 22cal pellet packs quite a wallop, just so you know one of his rifles operates at 2000psi the other at 3000psi and he uses a high pressure hand pump that looks similar to a bicycle air pump to charge the pressure but he's able to squeeze off quite a few rounds before it needs a recharge. i agree with one of the other posters some cities consider pneumatic (air) guns to be guns no doubt about it since they propel projectiles through the air. look up the FX brand they sell some nice ones, benjamin is another brand.


----------



## kooler

Finger_Mullet said:


> When I was much younger a boy in our neighborhood had this airgun that shot 5mm pellets. We shot turtles in a local farm pond. He shot just about anything you can imagine with that thing. It was a strong air gun. He killed many cats and various other small game animals with it.
> 
> I sure wish I remember what that thing was but it was a pump gun. When it was pumped 10 times I would not be surprised that it would kill just about anything around.
> 
> Darin


killed CATS AND TURTLES eh? he sounds like a real sportsman. let me guess, hes probably in prison now. dont get me wrong, i am not a cat fan but that guy sounds like a doozy to me.


----------



## kingfisherman23

kooler said:


> killed CATS AND TURTLES eh? he sounds like a real sportsman. let me guess, hes probably in prison now. dont get me wrong, i am not a cat fan but that guy sounds like a doozy to me.


Feeling a little judgmental today?

I consider myself a sportsman, and this isn't really all that uncommon. We shoot snapping turtles out of my grandfather's pond using .22s. They are a nuisance and a danger to young grandchildren using the pond in the spring. We also shoot feral cats and wild dogs that wander around the property. Otherwise they kill chickens, attack the family pets (tame cats and dogs), wreak havoc during deer season and on at least one occasion attack children.

Guess I should go in for a psych evaluation. Otherwise I might end up in jail tomorrow!

Evan


----------



## kooler

didnt mean to judgemental about your Sportsman activity. not my intent to cramp your style. it just seems to me, there is probably a more humane way to handle stray cats and dogs. enjoy your 'hunting' and remember to eat what you kill. please post a recipe in the recipe section.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

No actually the guy is a respected business man. Very active in the community and a loved father and husband. 

I happen to like cats and have 2 myself. Both of which stay in the house. Johnny Cash and Pepper Sprout are their names. But if a stray wanders onto my property and thinks he will have a quick chicken dinner he will be shot. Not that I am a poor sportsman or psyco I just protect what I have. 

Sometimes you just have to come to the conclusion that some things just need killing. Like it or not. 

More humane? Ever witnessed a dog or cat being put to sleep. Now that is humane!!!


----------



## kooler

yall have at it. its just a little disagreament on how to handle a very common problem. im done with it, so as for me the subject is closed 'cause i know where this is heading.


----------

